# Navigationssoftware für Sony Ericsson K750i



## aposch (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine Kostenlose Navi- Software für Sony Ericsson k750i

Aposch


----------



## ByeBye 137835 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
mich würde auch interessieren welche kostenpflichtige es gibt.


----------



## C-H (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Schaut mal bei Falk (www.falk.de?). Hatte mich vor einiger Zeit auch dafür interessiert und bin darauf gestoßen, hab's mir dann aber doch micht gekauft.

Oder schaut mal im Online-Archiv der c't - da gab's vor einiger Zeit mal einen Test von Navi-Software für Handys. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr ob da auch Java-basierte Software dabei war.


----------



## aposch (5. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube ihr habt meine Frage falsch verstanden. Ich hatte gesagt ,,Kostenlose Navi- Software,,.

Aposch


----------



## C-H (5. Januar 2007)

Sorry, hab' ich überlesen.

Aber ich denke nicht das es sowas gibt, da die Karten sicherlich einiges kosten und der Entwicklungsaufwand (denke ich) ziemlich hoch sein wird.

Was mir im Zusammenhang mit "kostenlos" noch einfällt ist, daß es von map24.de eine (glaube ich) kostenlose Software gibt - leider schreiben sie nur "läuft auf vielen Multi-Media-Handys und Pocket PCs" - ob da auch das K750 drunterfällt? Für weitere Infos mußt du dich anmelden. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## aposch (5. Januar 2007)

Dankeschön!

Aposch


----------

